

Help build the future of StudentRND - rodrigoargumedo
https://studentrnd.org/build/eoy-donation-drive

======
zachlatta
I highly recommend that anyone in tech looking to give back either donate or
volunteer for StudentRND. As an organizer of CodeDay LA, volunteering and
working with participants at the event is one of the most fulfilling things
I've done.

